# 400 watt hps housings



## STUMPKNOCKER123 (Jul 21, 2015)

curious to see if any of yall have 2 matching 400 watt hps housings laying around or you would consider selling. thanks


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jul 23, 2015)

Just use 1500 watt halo fixtures with digital ballasts


----------



## joey1919 (Jul 23, 2015)

You can build a remote ballast box and build bulb housings out of metal drywall mud trays.

You could also check with a local salvage company, someone that does building demolition, industrial electricians.

I have some but you're a long way from me.

Jpeater is a member here and he builds the ultimate housing, but they're not free.


----------

